# So i BROKE my Serpent Mini glass , where to from here ?



## Jones (2/5/17)

hi all

so i broke my last glass last night ,  , have been happy with my serpent for a looong time now,
and am thinking do i want to try something new or just buy a glass.

looking for suggestions for alternative tanks please.
i prefer single coils, none of the fancy stuff i vape around 0.5-.07 ohms and 18-25 watts
i am more about the flavour than clouds

looking forward to your suggestions please


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Buy a new glass. Serpent Mini's are still fantastic tanks!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-22mm-25mm-replacement-glass

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

I would agree with @Rob Fisher here, you're going to battle to find something that does justice to the Serpent, and for the price of a new glass versus buying a whole new tank I would easily go with a new glass!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jones (2/5/17)

I would not have expected any answer from you Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Jones said:


> I would not have expected any answer from you Rob



Hehehe... I could have suggested you get a Billet Box and Exocet or a Phantom Mod with Skyline on top and that is still a great option... but there are tons of tanks around but if I didn't have my high end stuff I would still be using a Serpent Mini 25. The SM25 is a CLASSIC!


----------



## Jones (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I could have suggested you get a Billet Box and Exocet or a Phantom Mod with Skyline on top and that is still a great option... but there are tons of tanks around but if I didn't have my high end stuff I would still be using a Serpent Mini 25. The SM25 is a CLASSIC!



Its A 22mm , going 25mm means a new mod too thats a road i dont want to go down,


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Jones said:


> Its A 22mm , going 25mm means a new mod too thats a road i dont want to go down,



The 22mm is still a great option!


----------



## gdigitel (2/5/17)

You do remember that there is a spare glass in the box?


----------



## Jones (2/5/17)

gdigitel said:


> You do remember that there is a spare glass in the box?



unfortunately did'nt get one, was a used one


----------



## Cespian (2/5/17)

Next best alternative I think would be the Obs Engine Nano, but Serpent Mini FTW, get another glass


----------



## boxerulez (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I could have suggested you get a Billet Box and Exocet or a Phantom Mod with Skyline on top and that is still a great option... but there are tons of tanks around but if I didn't have my high end stuff I would still be using a Serpent Mini 25. The SM25 is a CLASSIC!


When last have you dusted off one of the SM25's?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> When last have you dusted off one of the SM25's?



It's been a while... just had a look in the display cabinet and there seems to only be one left!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a while... just had a look in the display cabinet and there seems to only be one left!


  
I have none left.

Since the Birret came Its been RDAs all the way... no need for any other tanks.

Birret and exo clone in car.... dripping at desk and at home.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> I have none left.
> 
> Since the Birret came Its been RDAs all the way... no need for any other tanks.
> 
> Birret and exo clone in car.... dripping at desk and at home.



Yip Billet Box with Exocet is my go to setup 99% of the time! Most of my other fancy mods are put away in thier boxes... the only other setup that is operational is the Phantom with Skyline.


----------

